
The Biggest Problem Is Our Ability to Convince Ourselves There Are No Problems - imartin2k
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3058763/the-biggest-problem-in-the-world-is-our-ability-to-convince-ourselves-there-are-no-problems
======
xiaopingguo
The opposite point of view is that there are way less actual problems in the
world, and thinking everything is a problem that should be 'solved' is a
problem in itself and hides the realistic efforts we can make on the few
actual problems in our power to deal with.

The constant drumbeat of 'we should all panic now' is not really helping
anyone and seems to be mere attention seeking.

~~~
imartin2k
That's probably true, too, to some extent.

Let me throw in the most boring conclusion possible: The truth lies somewhere
in between. But individuals struggle with properly identifing which problems
require panicking and which problems are no real problems at all.

